# shelter dog to service dog? - maybe



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I was asked last Sunday to check out a "beautiful" young GSD at our local shelter. Only 9 months old, black and tan saddle back seemingly well bred and the shelter wanted to find a home as soon as possible. 

She has not even appeared on Petfinder because the shelter had funds cut, is understaffed and they have no one to continue to list their pets for them. My contact at the shelter works very hard with various rescue groups and places a lot of dogs.

I couldn't get there until today, but boy was I impressed. When we brought her out, she was the perfect balance of energy and restraint. Didn't react to the other dogs or cats as we led her out.

She obviously would have love to run around, but she never jumped up and she did her best to focus. The plain bacon cheeseburger pieces I offered helped.









This girl was inquisitive, friendly and mature for her few months. She did her sits and downs for me, then sat beside me like "what is next?' It took her only a few mintues to learn the cheesburger bites came at a price - take it slow and with no teeth contacting skin. 

The great news - she is on hold for a group that works with service dogs. I think she will do well - she is very trainable and wants to please.

She didn't want to go back into the kennel while we were still out, but she did and settled in.

I will follow up and let you know if she goes for sure. 

I thought you might like to hear an encouraging story today.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I really hope everything works out for her...Some of the best dogs are in the shelters waiting for forever homes.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

I will tell you from 10 years of personal experience, shelter dogs can make wonderful service dogs!!! My personal service dog, Murphy, and I have been together for over 10 years now. He is now retired and just my best friend. 
That is actually how New Beginnings came about, I was searching for another GSD to take over Murphy's duties once he retired and I wanted to rescue another dog as opposed to purchasing one. That is when it was brought to my attention how many wonderful dogs are out there losing their lives everyday. Now that I am disabled, and at home 24 hours a day, it gave me a way to give back to the breed that has given me my life back. Did I mention that Murphy was the first GSD that I have ever had the priveledge to call a part of my family, he certainly will not be the last!!!
Wishing you all the best, and hope that it works out for you and this very deserving guy. 
Jules and Murphy (now 13 years old) and still my very best friend!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

In the past I have worked with a local trainer who evaluates shelter dogs for training as service dogs. It works out for everyone involved.
I wish this shelter girl good luck! 
Sheilah


----------

